# Now that is A LOT of Bettas!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

I ordered 4 platinum white female halfmoons from a seller on Aquabid, I got a really good deal on them and they are just gorgeous! The seller said he would send me a couple freebies, maybe 2 girls and a boy, he wasn't positive which he would send. Well I got the fishies in the male today! 

And this is what I got...

- 4 platinum white halfmoon females
- 1 Red Cambodian Juvenile Halfmoon male
- and *11* Unsexed Juvenile Halfmoons :shock:

Where the heck am I going to put these babies!! I think I'm going to have to buy a new tank this weekend to grow them out in, they are tiny!! Looks like I'll be starting to hatch the brine shrimp sooner then expected too!! 

Who wants some bettas?? Haha  

I will post pictures when I get home from school this evening!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude, I'll take 1 or two from your hands once they are a bit bigger! I've been wanting some more bettas. Maybe 1 female 1 male.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ill take one to two males when u can sex them.... how much do you want for them.....if you can guess bout how much it will all cost so i can start to save up the money now, will be very helpful..... (-:


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Same here, prices!


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Amelia26 said:


> ill take one to two males when u can sex them.... how much do you want for them.....if you can guess bout how much it will all cost so i can start to save up the money now, will be very helpful..... (-:


At this point I'm thinking they may all be female, but they still have a lot of growing up to do!! 



ZebraDanio12 said:


> Same here, prices!


I'll give them away just for the price of shipping!


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

These babies are fabulous!! I am completely in love!! They just had a nice big dinner of some thawed frozen brine shrimp (thankfully even the smallest ones can eat full grown brine shrimp) I'm going to have a hard time giving any of these babies up! 

Note: They are in temporary critter keepers for the night, since I had them shipped to my boyfriends house and I'm going to be here until tomorrow, just incase anyone was wondering,lol. 


Without further Adu! Pictures!! 

*The Platinum White Halfmoon Females* (they're super hard to take pictures of!)


























*The Juvi HM male* (He's stunning!!)


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

*And The Babies!!* (Apparently they're a mix from 3 different spawns, a gold HM spawn, a platinum red HM spawn and a Marble HMPK x HM spawn)


































































































One of the middle sized babies compared to the size of a lighter so you can see how small they are!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i wish the 1 in the 10th pic was a boy... i LOVE that one.....the light green one.... u know what if u wasnt going to keep that one.... ill take it!!!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amelia likes the one i like... well I like the ones with red in their fins and the dark ones. I'll take a dark one and a red fin one. They are small!! So how much do you charge for ship. Lots of people do dif..so whats yours..?

Edit: if there are two green ones, I want one of them.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

$10 for priority $20 for express to the USA, I'm not sending any of them until they're grown up more though, I personally think they're too small to be shipped right now and I wouldn't wanna put them through it again, until they're bigger and sexable


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Flare said:


> $10 for priority $20 for express to the USA, I'm not sending any of them until they're grown up more though, I personally think they're too small to be shipped right now and I wouldn't wanna put them through it again, until they're bigger and sexable


Reasonable prices. once they are ready please pm me. You've got my buy! I'll need pics of course incase they developed some more colors. lol. I've been wanting another betta pretty bad. Just haven't seen one i like and i love these babies


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

I will definitely keep you updated on them!!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry ZD..... was that per fish or the whole pkg... because im planing on (if my family dont get it for me for christmas)getting a 10gal and dividing in up... this will be a few months so they will have time to grow....(i guess) not sure how long it takes!! lol... so i may take a few more off ur hands( if they turn out to be males) cept for the light green one that one i want for sure..( if u wasnt going to keep him/her for urself) just let me know....


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Some info on the babies from the seller



> the babys are 1month to 1,5 month old they are a little slower in growing but now where you have them in not
> a big group they will pick up in size fast. Thats how it is with bettas some times some grow fast and others just want grow and as soon as you separate them the start growing like crasy.
> The once I send you should be very nice when grown out ! The multi colored are plakat /longfin mixed , the gold should be awsome , and the purple and white should be awsome too they all come from high quality parents. Oh and the platinum red male should be a great one too, he was
> from a yellow HM male and a purple HM female . The had a secret affair ( female jumped in males jar ) and when I saw it there was just the one fry left and I kept him to see how he will work out. Would be very nice if you let me know after he grown out little more how he turned out.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't wait till there grown up! They are going to be so pretty! How long do you think before their ready to ship? They are so small now. I love plakats, so pretty. Btw who did you buy these from?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

my fav is the green one!!!! is there a purple finned one??? cant really tell on my phone.... if so and it turns out to be male i would like that one also(again if you dont plan on keeping it)


----------

